# how to set right position ignition distributor ?



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

i have replaced ignition distributor, please help me to set right position of ignition distributor


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the ignition distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug and disconnect the ignition coil wire. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put you hand over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor clockwise or counter-clockwise by hand until it's pointing to ZERO. Now determine the #1 plug wire location on the distributor cap. Mark that location on the distributor body. Now insert the distributor into the block, meshing the gears so that the rotor ends up pointing to the mark you put on the side of the distributor body. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the motor.


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you for your response 
i have a couple question
how i can slowly turn motor, where the timing pointer and front pulley
sorry for my question, but is your method match /suit/ for this car?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use a long 1/2" drive breaker bar ratchet with the proper socket for the crankshaft front pulley center bolt.


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

but my car has automatic transmision, where can i find front pulley?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The same place in the front of the engine as in an M/T car.


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you , i will try it, but i think i have to disassemble cover on the front pulley
am i right?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're referring to the timing cover, absolutely not. The front pulley is exposed; there's nothing covering it up. However you'll need to remove the passenger side tire and then remove the inner fender well small cover. This will expose the front pulley.


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

rogoman said:


> If you're referring to the timing cover, absolutely not. The front pulley is exposed; there's nothing covering it up. However you'll need to remove the passenger side tire and then remove the inner fender well small cover. This will expose the front pulley.


GREAT THANKS!!!


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

rogoman said:


> If you're referring to the timing cover, absolutely not. The front pulley is exposed; there's nothing covering it up. However you'll need to remove the passenger side tire and then remove the inner fender well small cover. This will expose the front pulley.


hi
please help me to find arrow on motor, which show right position front pulley TDC

i have token photo to my car 
picture1-
picture 2. 
picture 3.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't access your pictures. Use the "Insert Link" option in your post; this way the pictures will be automatically displayed when the thread is viewed.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since your car uses the KA24DE engine, here's a picture of the front pulley showing the timing marks:


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

rogoman said:


> Since your car uses the KA24DE engine, here's a picture of the front pulley showing the timing marks:


WOW








THANk YOU
i have stroboscope, i should mount to position TDS?
and for what other position ?

THANK YOU


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

to see "timing alingnment pin", i should dismount "left motor mount" , and turn motor down ....


----------

